# Homecoming



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

how many of you went to the homecoming dance? how many of you ditched the dance for hunting? if you went to the dance, share some pics!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the one pic of my girlfriend in my dad's cummins is when her mom took an unneccessary picture, then a pic of me and her.

yes my dad let me drive his cummins for homecoming, and god, i wish that was my truck!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ditched it and went hunting!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

got it this weekend


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's homecoming?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I went to the game... Didn't bother with the dance no point, it's much more fun to chill at a game then at a dance


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ditched the dance for hunting. but then my dad told me I cant hunt anyways cause it was in the 80s. ohh well. if I wanted to bump into a bunch of sweaty nasty kids I might as well go play basketball.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Youd like that Ben. J/K J/K!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I played in the game but I ditched the dance.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i ditched the dance to hang out with friends that ditched also


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

I went last year and it was pretty fun. Hunting is always better and i ditched and killed a few geese and ducks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mathewsboy7 said:


> View attachment 1188924
> I went last year and it was pretty fun. Hunting is always better and i ditched and killed a few geese and ducks.


DANG! haha shes good lookin!!


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> DANG! haha shes good lookin!!


Thanks man!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> DANG! haha shes good lookin!!


 X2!!!! Does she have a sister? Lol!!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> X2!!!! Does she have a sister? Lol!!!


actually that is his sister  jk jk lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

aaron groce said:


> actually that is his sister  jk jk lol


hahaahah!!!!! X10000000000000000000


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aaron Groce said:


> actually that is his sister  jk jk lol


Oh, so that means shes not taken!!! Sweet day, hallelujah!!!! Jk haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha jeez..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

mathewsboy7 said:


> View attachment 1188924
> I went last year and it was pretty fun. Hunting is always better and i ditched and killed a few geese and ducks.


dude she is hot. i wish we had some of them at my school


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

mathewsboy7 said:


> View attachment 1188924
> I went last year and it was pretty fun. Hunting is always better and i ditched and killed a few geese and ducks.


uhmm, look at you, look at her... HOW?!! haha just messing man, if you still got her, you're quite lucky! she's a keeper! she's hot!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Well just had my last HS homecoming, was lots of fun but wierd to think that it was my last


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I aint got no homecoming, I'm homeschooled!
and even if I did I would probably go hunting, unless my friend that's a girl wants me to


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Me(left) and my friend Taylor


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

went to the game after i went out for a little squirrel hunt and skipped the dance and watched the PA rut start to kick in lol


----------

